# Photos of white homers in flight



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

For the 99% of the forum members who appreciate white homers, I thought you might like to see some photos I took today of a friend's pigeons. We shot them inside his loft. There are a few other colors in there as well.

http://bit.ly/c1DbEW


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

most awesome pics! How did you get the black background like that?


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Angels of the sky ..........Awesome


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are some cool pics I like the black back ground.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

this are amazing picture....


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful pictures, congratulations


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

BlackWing said:


> Angels of the sky ..........Awesome


Very true


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love it! Im kinda partial to white birds, as I have 35 of them.

how do you get the black background? photoshop?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Wonderful. Beautiful. Awesome.

Last week I met the woman of the couple that just moved in across the road from me. Our houses are approximately a quarter mile apart actually. I met her at our mailboxes. She apparently is a "walker" and had walked a long way to get to her mail box, as the mail man does not go down her road. She was half my age.

As we were standing there talking, one of my white homers flew overhead and she saw it. She said "Wow, look at the white bird. Never seen a white bird like that before. How beautiful".

I replied "Yea, it's one of mine". Waiting for her to ask more questions.

But instead, she looked at me very strangely, as if she thought I was a nut case, and she said "Well' I have to go now. Glad to meet you".

I've been wondering what she was thinking and what she told her husband.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Wonderful. Beautiful. Awesome.
> 
> Last week I met the woman of the couple that just moved in across the road from me. Our houses are approximately a quarter mile apart actually. I met her at our mailboxes. She apparently is a "walker" and had walked a long way to get to her mail box, as the mail man does not go down her road. She was half my age.
> 
> ...


Thats funny...lol...

I have had my flock fly and dive down close to strange cars that pull up the drive..like they are trying to take a closer look... I swear they are doing it on purpose.. one of those things you have to see to believe..


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

rackerman said:


> most awesome pics! How did you get the black background like that?


Thanks for all the kind words!

I clamped a piece of black velvet to one of his walls. ThEn clamped two flashes - one from the ceiling and one from the side. I call it drama light. The black velvet really absorbs light so it keeps it nice and black. The flashes help freeze the birds in flight and further helps make the subject bright and the background dark. One reason you have to have the flashes off the camera is that you don't want the flash pointing at the background. 

Keeping the birds in the loft was pretty helpful as we could easily grab them and photograph them over and over.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dstephenson said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> I clamped a piece of black velvet to one of his walls. ThEn clamped two flashes - one from the ceiling and one from the side. I call it drama light. The black velvet really absorbs light so it keeps it nice and black. The flashes help freeze the birds in flight and further helps make the subject bright and the background dark. One reason you have to have the flashes off the camera is that you don't want the flash pointing at the background.
> 
> Keeping the birds in the loft was pretty helpful as we could easily grab them and photograph them over and over.


Thats awsome! but I had hoped it was something easier..lol... you should sell them.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> Thats awsome! but I had hoped it was something easier..lol... you should sell them.


I agree with spirtwings, you should sell them they are very beautiful.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Thats awsome! but I had hoped it was something easier..lol... you should sell them.


Yeah, sorry I do tend to overdo things sometimes.

But, if you were good with Photoshop, you could make it a bit easier by photographing them outside when they are flying around. It would still require a really fast shutter speed, like over 1000th of a second, to freeze them in flight. In Photoshop, you could then remove the background and put any color or image you want.

I'm going to go back and shoot some more soon. I'll take a photo of the setup.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great work! What type of gear(camera/lens) did you shot them with?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dstephenson said:


> Yeah, sorry I do tend to overdo things sometimes.
> 
> But, if you were good with Photoshop, you could make it a bit easier by photographing them outside when they are flying around. It would still require a really fast shutter speed, like over 1000th of a second, to freeze them in flight. In Photoshop, you could then remove the background and put any color or image you want.
> 
> I'm going to go back and shoot some more soon. I'll take a photo of the setup.


well you got good results from what you did, I appreciate your sharing.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Great work! What type of gear(camera/lens) did you shot them with?


I use the canon system of cameras and lenses. Specifically, I used a canon 1DMark IV camera and a 24-105mm f/4 lens. The flashes were old Nikon sb-26's triggered with Pocket Wizard radio slaves. They were clamped using Bogen super clamps. 

That may have been more than you wanted to know . It's kinda overkill - it could be done with less, but I shoot photos for a living so I use this gear for a lot of different things.

I'm a member of a couple of stock photo agencies - I may send them a few of the better ones and see what they can do with them.

Glad everyone is enjoying them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dstephenson said:


> I use the canon system of cameras and lenses. Specifically, I used a canon 1DMark IV camera and a 24-105mm f/4 lens. The flashes were old Nikon sb-26's triggered with Pocket Wizard radio slaves. They were clamped using Bogen super clamps.
> 
> That may have been more than you wanted to know . It's kinda overkill - it could be done with less, but I shoot photos for a living so I use this gear for a lot of different things.
> 
> ...


yes I had a feeling it was done in a professional way, I think you really could sell them. thanks for the info very interesting.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Wonderful. Beautiful. Awesome.
> 
> Last week I met the woman of the couple that just moved in across the road from me. Our houses are approximately a quarter mile apart actually. I met her at our mailboxes. She apparently is a "walker" and had walked a long way to get to her mail box, as the mail man does not go down her road. She was half my age.
> 
> ...


Next time you release them stop by her house and release them there. She will love it once she sees it.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Amazing pictures… I have half a dozen white YB birds in my loft, before they arrived I was part of the 1% that didn’t really appreciate them. There is definitely something special about watching white birds flying around the loft. Again amazing pictures!!!


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

Wow. those are spectacular. I have white pigeons. Just starting with them. They are beautiful. I too, was hoping this was something more simple.. ;-)


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

S0L0 said:


> Wow. those are spectacular. I have white pigeons. Just starting with them. They are beautiful. I too, was hoping this was something more simple.. ;-)


Hey thanks - I appreciate that. But you know, it doesn't have to be all that complicated, really. You could take a big piece of black felt and hang it outside on a bright day and do the same thing. You just need a super fast shutter speed (like over 1000th of a second, maybe more like 2000th would be better). Of course, releasing the birds outside means you likely will have fewer chances as it won't be so easy to gather them up and do it over and over like I did. Also, you have to set your camera's exposure manually because the black backdrop will fool the camera's meter and make everything way too bright and overexposed.

Below is a photo of my setup inside the loft. The chicken light (the one with the reflector) was only there so I could see to focus - it wasn't part of the lighting setup. By itself, it's not bright enough to get a shutter speed fast enough to freeze their wings. One flash is above the black backdrop and the other one is clamped onto the wall on the left (you can't see it very well).


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

I have a digital camera. It is nothing fancy. it does have a way to set some things, but I don't know what. I'll see if I can adjust the shutter speed. I kinda doubt it. Those pictures of yours are just amazing. Do you sell them (prints)?


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

My only white homer won a 500 mile race today...


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

Whooohoooo! How cool is that?!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Char-B Loft said:


> My only white homer won a 500 mile race today...


Are you selling them?


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

cotdt said:


> Are you selling them?


Sorry, I only have the one white hen...


----------

